# 02 altima 3.5 charging system relearn?



## jayrhedrick (Nov 5, 2011)

My 02 altima 3.5 died as i was pulling out of the driveway, the battery and brake light came on and i had no acceleration when i pressed the gas pedal, i was lucky enough to make it back to my garage, i removed the battery and took it to autozone, which they said was dead, i bought new battery and replaced, did a volt meter test and car off 12.-13. and car on volts read 17.-18., now i know it is the altenator regulator overcharging the battery, however the no acceleration still exist. i planned on replacing alt my self but proved too hard of job since its buried in there. ended up towing to express tires where they said i need to take to an electrician shop because my cold are intake mod is not receiving signal along with the overcharging of the alt. i know the computer has to do some relearning, so i told express tire to do the labor for replacing alt and i will try to do the relearning with a code reader.
any ideas........?http://www.nissanforums.com/images/s...icon_balls.gif
jayrhedrick is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------

